# Sanity check needed - car not selling. Any tips?



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey all,

Reluctantly selling my car at the moment after relocating. 

Its been on eBay several times now and is on its 3rd week on AutoTrader. First time in ebay was auction but didn't meet the reserve. Next couple of times was Buy it Now with best offer, lots of views and watchers (not that it means much I guess). 

I've also posted links all over social media and had people in the industry review my eBay and AT adverts.

Its had nothing but positive reviews, comments and people wishing they had the cash to buy it. 

However, nobody has actually come forward yet to arrange a viewing and put in an offer. 

What could I be doing wrong? Or am I just being impatient? Some points to note based on what feedback I've been given so far:

- Price is spot on. Its not too high or low, just in the middle. (Against my better judgement I have dropped the price to see if it attracts interest) 

- Description reads well, has the key points and comes across that I've really looked after the car

- Full dealer and specialist service history

- Pictures are really well liked and commented on

- All background checks seem fine and mileage is attractive

- Car is rare, there's less than 40 or so up for sale 

So... Im left scratching my head at the moment. Any ideas?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Main Thing I would think is Price then ? You say Spot on but if its not selling its only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it - harsh I know but that could be the main point

Have you tried the Jag Forums or similar ?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Post a link for the advertisement, it’s difficult to give an opinion without seeing it.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Philb1965 said:


> Post a link for the advertisement, it's difficult to give an opinion without seeing it.


Sure, apologies I thought I'd added it:

The AT ad is a lot shorter but with the same key points more or less.

Price wise - accept what you're saying and I'll review it again. I


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Performance cars and saloons prices have taken a big dive of late, another Issue for some is V8 re running costs for a daily, ok as weekend car.
Also Jags like all other big engined cars can be expensive to repair, could you see if a transferable warranty available?
I would drop the just been detailed and spires exhaust means nothing to me is it aftermarket sports exauhust?
For me just shinny pics tells me nothing been there before, I’m with Whizzer it’s all about what buyers willing to pay and not all these guides, have you tried we buy any car or the others as unfortunelty private buyer use it to see as well although area specific.
For me owning a V8 is great and the XFR is a great car but limited market to sell with that engine, and if I’m honest I would not be brave enough to pay £15k for nearly 9 year old jag
We all sometimes think as we have cherished and treated it well others will give us a good price, me included but it just don’t work that way , the current media scaremongering storm does not help either
For me I would either wait for spring then try or through jag forum or take to jag meet , or reduce price as the longer someone sees not selling they want it cheap
GLWS


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay thanks for taking a look and some interesting points there.

Yeah Spires exhaust is pretty much the first thing 90% of XFR owners get after buying the car. Kinda funny really, even now new buyers come onto the forums and their first posts are always about which exhaust to buy.

Yeah I've looked at webuyanycar etc. The only issue with them is they pay way under market value as the online search engines treat the XFR as a normal XF.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Raptor_F22 said:


> Car is rare, there's less than 40 or so up for sale (Jag XFR)


Could this be why, as in it's a fairly niche model/spec? I only say as I know if I had to sell my CLS it would need someone who specifically wanted that model before it sold or potentially priced way under what it's realistically worth.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Alex_225 said:


> Could this be why, as in it's a fairly niche model/spec? I only say as I know if I had to sell my CLS it would need someone who specifically wanted that model before it sold or potentially priced way under what it's realistically worth.


That's what I thought before. I did have 1 sensible offer which I was happy to accept, just that the chap found something closer to his home so bought that instead. Fair enough I guess.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> > Performance cars and saloons prices have taken a big dive of late, another Issue for some is V8 re running costs for a daily, ok as weekend car.
> > Also Jags like all other big engined cars can be expensive to repair,
> > I would drop the just been detailed and spires exhaust means nothing to me is it aftermarket sports exauhust?
> > For me just shinny pics tells me nothing
> ...


Think Derek is spot on there - i'm not brave enough to spend that money on a 9yr old V8 Jag in a private sale; i dare many people are but funds / timing / condition all limit the potential buyer pool

Personally i don't like the multiple photos in eBay advert - i understand its a way to get more pics in, but they don;t work for me personally. I'd drop half the interior / night photos and concentrate more on the external view (shots long the sides/flanks for instance

I'd also reword the 'saving you £xxx' against the recently fitted parts - change this to Cost £xxx. Reword the exhaust to 'sought after Spires exhaust upgrade'

At that money private sales are often difficult, many buyers may be willing to pay £1k more from a dealer for peace of mind .

Good luck with the sale - it looks a nice motor, and i bet it can't half cover some ground on a cross country blast :driver:


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

percymon said:


> Think Derek is spot on there - i'm not brave enough to spend that money on a 9yr old V8 Jag in a private sale; i dare many people are but funds / timing / condition all limit the potential buyer pool
> 
> Personally i don't like the multiple photos in eBay advert - i understand its a way to get more pics in, but they don;t work for me personally. I'd drop half the interior / night photos and concentrate more on the external view (shots long the sides/flanks for instance
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Raptor_F22 said:


> Okay thanks for taking a look and some interesting points there.
> 
> Yeah Spires exhaust is pretty much the first thing 90% of XFR owners get after buying the car. Kinda funny really, even now new buyers come onto the forums and their first posts are always about which exhaust to buy.
> 
> Yeah I've looked at webuyanycar etc. The only issue with them is they pay way under market value as the online search engines treat the XFR as a normal XF.


Do you know anyone in the trade that could get you some cap values, Stevietdci on here is a big Jag fan and has loads of industry knowledge on values etc , I'm sure he will give you some info you help.

As suggested with wording for exhaust above that would make me google the spires, I remember on a car site lately someone go to buy a Ferrari the pics looked all mint and the guy had every angle you could take and the thing was a wreck, sometimes you can try to hard, I have been there I think just very limited buyer for this know apart from enthusiasts.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the biggest problem is that people are just so wary about buying a car privately for a relatively large sum of money. I think anything up to about 5 grand is fair game on Gumtree, eBay etc but much over that and people want to spend their hard earned at a garage where they are less likely to get scammed (in their mind).

That being said, I think the car, advert and price are excellent. I was starting to think I might be interested myself! I think you just have to be patient, it is like selling a house. You only need one person to buy it, it is just being in the right place at the right time when that person comes along. If you don't have time on your side to wait, then sadly you are going to have to take a hit on your wallet to get rid (give me a call if you get to that point!).


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

She looks gorgeous - respect to your detailing skills.

Have to agree with the above - something is only "worth" what someone else is willing to pay.

Playing devil's advocate - look at the negatives:

Who, in the current climate, wants a 5 litre, fuel guzzling, 8-9 year old car?

You mention the German "rivals" in your ad. Given the choice between a BMW/Merc/Audi of similar age which do you think most buyers will think is likely to be the more reliable/ solidly built/ not rust etc etc. and which will be perceived to have the most likelihood of breaking down and astronomical service and parts costs?

Yes, all us car enthusiasts love a Jaguar, but we are very few in number. How many of the "general public" will choose a Jaguar over a BMW "M" or an AMG or an Audi RS?

IMHO you have a couple of choices:

1. If time is really tight then have a look at the valuation at "webuyanycar" (it'll be dire ) and then Ebay her using that as the minimum. At least you know the lowest price - ridiculous as it will be.

2. Be patient - very good idea to get her on the Jaguar forums and maybe some classic car forums also (and on the "for sale" here)?

Sorry if that sounds rather gloomy and downhearted. Just trying to add some pieces to the jigsaw.

Good luck with the sale.

Andy.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

No need to apologise Andy - I know i'm guilty of becoming too attached to my cars at times so probably need to hear a lot of what you guys are all saying.

Agree with the perception of the German marques but having owned a few and emptied my wallet I'm just speaking from experience. 

From my point of view:

- I've researched the price to death compared to other adverts. From experience, the only way is down. The lower I price it, the lower the offers will come in and some chancer will try to snap up a 'bargain'. It has to be mutually beneficial at the end of the day.

- Trade can f*ck off as far as I'm concerned. I detest the ****e they spout on a daily basis and they will try it on for like £6k then tomorrow will put the car up for £18k themselves. 

- I agree, I'm appealing to a niche market of buyers who know their ****, know what they're looking for, appreciate cars beyond just some dealer stamps and are sensible about buying

- I disagree that £15k is a lot for a car on ebay or for a Jag. There's plenty going for a lot more. True though that buying a V8 gas guzzler is a little challenging in today's climate.

I think taking into account all the above, I just need to be more patient. Time will tell.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you tried Face book? loads of small dealers round here using it know , I have not sold a car via it but loads of other stuff lately, a large pool table for one, the guy travelled 5 hours for it and it was not cheap.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Cracking car and as others have said paying £15k for a 9 year old car is a huge gamble. It's just too much money and it's not a risk I would be prepared to take.

I do hope you find a buyer though and it must be an absolute beast of a car.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> Have you tried Face book? loads of small dealers round here using it know , I have not sold a car via it but loads of other stuff lately, a large pool table for one, the guy travelled 5 hours for it and it was not cheap.


yeah I did. Again, lots of admirers and comments from people saying they'd love to buy but are looking for an XFR for next year, or have just bought one and wish they'd seen this first etc.

I did privately message a few people who had commented and on different car groups (classic cars, performance cars, jag owners clubs etc) to get their honest feedback.

Price only came up once but was still reasonable. The rest just said it was about timing.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> Cracking car and as others have said paying £15k for a 9 year old car is a huge gamble. It's just too much money and it's not a risk I would be prepared to take.
> 
> I do hope you find a buyer though and it must be an absolute beast of a car.


Thanks and it really is a beast  , you have to hear it and feel it for yourself honestly. No BMW has ever made me smile in quite the same way! were it not for the insane road tax rates & traffic in Ireland I wouldn't dream of letting it go.

When I gave it some TLC in the summer
https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-KBrVgRh/0/d95b76a3/1920/i-KBrVgRh-1920.mp4

The exhaust during fitting (revs at the end)
https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-z2j7d2J/0/2973dcfb/1920/i-z2j7d2J-1920.mp4

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-6F58mvR/0/695a259a/1920/i-6F58mvR-1920.mp4


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It’s not the best time of year to sell and also buyers habits have changed. By that I mean the cars you can get on pcp deals.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Echo other people's sentiments.

Nine year old Jag with big engine is a niche market- I'd definitely be putting it on Pistonheads, I have had more success on there than anywhere else - most of my cars have been "niche" market ones and Pistonheads suits them


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

It is a lovely car but if I was looking for one of these to buy then I would not consider contacting you about your car.
You keep calling it a She and named it Jezza, to me a car is just a car and just a lump of metal and I do not know why people sometimes call it a she or perhaps a he.
It also comes across that you have a personal attachment to the car and would be very hard to haggle with you on the price.
Drop the She and Jezza names and someone will bite.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I like in life to be a realist, who in his right mind will pay 15k for a car that can buy off a dealer and have piece of mind?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

DimitriUK said:


> I like in life to be a realist, who in his right mind will pay 15k for a car that can buy off a dealer and have piece of mind?


Probably because a private seller in my experience a private seller is likely to be more honest and the vehicle more reasonably priced.

Agreed 15k is a chunk of money for a private sale but factor in the cost of an inspection at a specialist and you are ok

Totally get that you have consumer rights in a dealer purchase but we have all seen and heard the horror stories of useless warranties and legal wranglings - does a dealer purchase genuinely give you more peace of mind - I'm not entirely convinced it would give me any

EDIT: Having had a quick look around you are priced equivalent to dealer cars - no matter how clean yours is it needs to be cheaper by at least 10% than a car at a dealers to attract real interest


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Nice example but their aren't many people who like the idea of £500 a year road tax sub 20mpg in a package that could potentially bankrupt you if it goes wrong


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Never tried it myself but Tootle gets mentioned a fair bit on cutters in a positive light.
https://www.tootle.co.uk

You get dealers to bid against each other for your car. Free so nothing lost, will at least give you a rough idea where you need to pitch the car.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

andy665 said:


> Probably because a private seller in my experience a private seller is likely to be more honest and the vehicle more reasonably priced.


Why? I think the opposite, dealer has a reputation to uphold, private seller is out of sight out of mind.



andy665 said:


> Agreed 15k is a chunk of money for a private sale but factor in the cost of an inspection at a specialist and you are ok


... hence a private sale in comparison to dealer must have a discount for inspection, guarantee etc.



andy665 said:


> Totally get that you have consumer rights in a dealer purchase but we have all seen and heard the horror stories of useless warranties and legal wranglings - does a dealer purchase genuinely give you more peace of mind - I'm not entirely convinced it would give me any


Agree but the average guy on the street does not know that.



andy665 said:


> EDIT: Having had a quick look around you are priced equivalent to dealer cars - no matter how clean yours is it needs to be cheaper by at least 10% than a car at a dealers to attract real interest


Good point


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Raptor_F22 said:


> That's what I thought before. I did have 1 sensible offer which I was happy to accept, just that the chap found something closer to his home so bought that instead. Fair enough I guess.


Very frustrating!!

I didn't see the advert before I posted but looking at the advert and just how good the car looks, I can only assume it's the price vs running costs that may put people off.

I look at that and go, 'Wow look at how much car you get for your money'. Sadly so many won't look at cars like this because of the engine size and potential costs.

Your advert is pretty spot on, the pictures are excellent and clearly the car is in great condition. I just think it's one of those cars that needs someone to really want that model of car.

I think I'm one of the types who look at cars like this as an absolute steal. I am looking to spend £10-12k at some point on an S-Class Merc. A car that was once £65k but offers everything I need in a daily car. I am in a minority though I think.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

DimitriUK said:


> Why? I think the opposite, dealer has a reputation to uphold, private seller is out of sight out of mind.
> 
> ... hence a private sale in comparison to dealer must have a discount for inspection, guarantee etc.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone part with £15k for a private sale? Don't understand your logic at all here. There are hundreds of cars for sale privately at any given point in time in the UK that make £15k look like pocket money. Conversely £15k is someone else's life savings. It's all relative to what you earn.

A dealer with a reputation to uphold? :lol: come on, seriously? Have you been to many dealers in the UK? They couldn't care less what you think of them. eBay feedback is more trustworthy than any of their reviews.

Private sale discount for inspection? Again, only the absolute naive buyers must believe dealers actually inspect their cars thoroughly. Most inspections aren't worth the paper they're written on. I totally lost faith in dealers because of the amount of times you'd look at their inspection reports and they had incorrect details on and they knew nothing about the car in front of them. Their warranties aren't worth anything either - it's not different to buying privately, the risk is still on you.

Do I need to be priced more attractively than a dealer? Okay point definitely taken there and that's something I'll look into.

I find the buying/selling process incredibly archaic in the UK. When will people educate themselves and stop putting so much unwarranted faith in stealers and second hand car garages.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

If I was spending £15K on a motor, i'd want some sort of backing i.e a dealer etc so would't punt it on a private sale. 

Maybe it's worth £15K all day long, but how many people have that in cash? most people get cars on the drip these days.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

gargreen7 said:


> If I was spending £15K on a motor, i'd want some sort of backing i.e a dealer etc so would't punt it on a private sale.
> 
> Maybe it's worth £15K all day long, but how many people have that in cash? most people get cars on the drip these days.


Loads of people have it in cash - getting them to part with it is a separate issue


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Raptor_F22 said:


> Why would anyone part with £15k for a private sale? Don't understand your logic at all here. There are hundreds of cars for sale privately at any given point in time in the UK that make £15k look like pocket money. Conversely £15k is someone else's life savings. It's all relative to what you earn.
> 
> A dealer with a reputation to uphold? :lol: come on, seriously? Have you been to many dealers in the UK? They couldn't care less what you think of them. eBay feedback is more trustworthy than any of their reviews.
> 
> ...


You are missing the big picture. I personally buy all my cars second hand cash and always switch off all private sales in my searches.

You need to see things from the buyer's perspective.

I can go to a dealer who offers one year guarantee and HPI checks make the payment and get out in 30mins.

Or can come to you, take everything at face value, witout a guarantee, have to do an HPI/mechanical check personally and take higher counterparty risk, I assume you will want payment in advance before any paperwork is completed except if you trust me to transfer the car before you receive the payment.

For the same price which route are you going to take?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

DimitriUK said:


> You are missing the big picture. I personally buy all my cars second hand cash and always switch off all private sales in my searches.
> 
> You need to see things from the buyer's perspective.
> 
> ...


Some very fair and reasonable points based on the assumption that there are two cars that hold equal appeal and are priced the same and the only difference was one was a dealer sale and one was a private sale then I'd almost certainly opt the dealer sale for the reasons you state

However, the OPs car is a niche vehicle, people will be wanting some very specific things and I believe with such niche vehicles the buyer is probably more open to a private sale if the vehicle ticks all the boxes.

I tend to buy "niche appeal" vehicles and the split has probably been 50:50 between dealer and private sales - I cannot say that any private sale has been more time consuming, has left me more out of pocket etc but perhaps I have been lucky, possibly more about knowing what I want, what the market is like price wise, potential issues etc - I tend to do a lot of research and the buyer for something like an XF R is likely to be fairly similar.

I would say I have been lied to far more often by dealers than private sellers


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

andy665 said:


> Some very fair and reasonable points based on the assumption that there are two cars that hold equal appeal and are priced the same and the only difference was one was a dealer sale and one was a private sale then I'd almost certainly opt the dealer sale for the reasons you state


Andy always you have to compare like for like.

In my case I do not care about niche 500bhp etc etc.

As I do not particularly like driving the most important thing is value, the UK has the best second hand market in the world.

The way I buy a car is to go to autotrader, look at the manufacturer with the highest offering for the category (merc), pick the model I like (c class), sort by price (low-to-high), go look at it, test drive it, pay and drive away. That simple.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A lot of the comments make little sense.

If you're in the market for this type of car, even a fast jag, then you'd look at the ad and I think it reads well, certainly loads of info, someone who has a few brains cells to rub together and has thought about the questions buyers will need to know. I know people who buy used cars privately for £100k, so its value is irrelevant - if you want one, £15k is the price of a new Fiesta.

But you have to offer something over a dealer, because as most of us do know, most will blank you if there is a problem, the Sale of Goods Act does apply and a 6 month warranty is yours for free by law. No protection on a private sale.

So what can you offer ? A lower price. Thats about it tbh. 
Or get a dealer to sell it for you on commission. You should end up with the same cash, but less aggro and the buyer gets dealer legal protection.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

8


DimitriUK said:


> Andy always you have to compare like for like.
> 
> In my case I do not care about niche 500bhp etc etc.
> 
> ...


But we are talking about the OP's "niche" vehicle


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Raptor_F22 said:


> No need to apologise Andy - I know i'm guilty of becoming too attached to my cars at times so probably need to hear a lot of what you guys are all saying.
> 
> Agree with the perception of the German marques but having owned a few and emptied my wallet I'm just speaking from experience.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. :thumb: 

The upper tier German marques are not always all they're cracked up to be! Some are brilliant, some are erm.... not. And the dealers - one in particular - seems to have lost the plot to the point that I'd never buy one of their marque even if I won the lottery as I couldn't be doing with the excuses and drivel.

I'm with you that yours is a beautiful motor car and wish you every success in selling her at the right price to the right person.

Thanks.

Andy.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Everyone - from the bottom of my heart, thank you so much. 

The discussion on here (whether I agree with all the points or not) has really given me perspective and food for thought going forwards. 

I've made a lot of changes to the ad - more concise, more factual, and dropped the price again.

Thanks also for wishing me good luck and your kind comments about the car/ad! 

Will let you know how I get on. And now is probably a good point to end the debate whilst we're all still friends too


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Very nice car - good luck with the sale!


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Good luck with the sale , looks like a cracking car to me 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a cracking car that and good luck with the sale. I'm sure with a bit of patience the right punter will come a long. I see it's priced at £15,000. Maybe play that psychological trick of making it £14,995.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Lovely car. 

Friend had a White XFR with red leather and after 8 months of trying to sell he gave up. 
The XFR is off everyones radar as most look to AMG Merc's or BMW M cars or Audi S / RS models for performance saloons.
Over the 8 months he dropped the price 3 times but it made no difference. 

In the end the only way to get the car sold was to give it to a dealer who specialize in performance cars to sell on a commission basis as they can offer finance and warranty. 

Price started at £19,995 and dropped to £17,495 as his private sale. 
The specialist sold the XFR in a week for slighty more than £21,000 and my friend got £19,000. 

There are 2 dealers here (N.Ireland) that specialize in performance cars and have the best reputation of sales on commission basis. 
Is there any such dealers close to you that might offer this as it might be the best option to get the XFR sold ??? 

Cheers 
David


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm going to be harsh ....

I would not buy that car based on the advert, it needs to be simple and a lot less wordy its too wishy washy. It doesn't need to be sold to you or be understated and powerful.

Your selling a car, not a child, stick to the facts, its service history, when and by who, any big expenditures list them - but they need to be positive. New brakes - great, new engine - no.

The people that are going to by an XFR know all about it, they know how quick they are and what options are available - however do list anything specific. Sat nav and bluetooth will be pretty much standard, electric sunroofs won't be.

Next pictures - your trying to cram to much in, one from the front, one from the side, one from the rear plus diagonal shots. Then there is the back ground in the pictures, Jaguars summon up stately homes or the countryside, not a house in Bradford (no offence) find somewhere nice to take the pictures and choose the time of day, ideally a bright day, early morning or evening so the sun is not too bright - i'll insert some pictures of our TT ...























































Price .... why £15000, why not £14995 ? its only £5 but it makes it look thousands cheaper, also when listing the car if someone sets the search for up to £14999 at £15000 you car is going to get ommitted from the search results, at £14995 its in. The same applies to mileage, for searches tick the box for 70k but do list the 71600 in the advert for the same reason as the price when people search.

You also need to hold a little back, if you list everything in the advert then why would someone want to contact you ? you need to get them to contact you then you can build up a conversation, they will get a feel for you and the car. People buy from people they like, upset them and they won't buy your car. It gives you chance to see how fussy they are going to be as well, with our TT which i advertised on the TT forum i had someone interested but I got a list of demands about what they wanted - clearly it was a brand new Mk1 TT and not a 16 year old example.

Lastly price .... there is always a point where they will sell, if its not sold then its too high. You need to be a good £2000 below a dealers price when selling privately, lots of people try selling privately at dealer prices, you cannot offer PX, finance or warranty or the back up of if things go wrong. Ok, warranty's can be added and there are places that can arrange finance but its not straight forward, people want simplicity, drive in sign a form drive off.

Have you checked to see what WBAC offer ? its usually a sign of the market, if they offer a really low price then its a sign nobody wants it.

Your car looks very nice, its a nice colour combo but its a Jaguar V8 and the following is limited (i've been watching them for a few months and only a handful sell)

Good luck with the sale - ps, i'm going to sell our TT soon, i'll probably over price it and follow none of my own advice.

EDIT

Oh and while i remember, make no reference to mechanical condition, drives as new or without fault can get you in trouble should something happen a few weeks after you sell it. Also produce yourself a fact sheet so should anyone ask questions you can have them to hand. Oh and a walk around video that you can send by whats app, don't make reference to names and dates, you can then send it to anyone. Split the video into exterior, interior and under the bonnet.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Again, some useful points there, some I disagree with. Ad updated. Cheers


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve (above) has worked for motor traders so his advice is worth combing through.

Spotted the picture at Burghley first Steve, then saw it was you...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Raptor_F22 said:


> Again, some useful points there, some I disagree with. Ad updated. Cheers


Out of interest which bits do you disagree with ?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Raptor_F22 said:


> Everyone - from the bottom of my heart, thank you so much.
> 
> The discussion on here (whether I agree with all the points or not) has really given me perspective and food for thought going forwards.
> 
> ...


Why are members still chipping in when you have ended the debate after getting enough feedback ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would also take out the reference to no accidents, you haven’t owned it from new so may not know it’s past history


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

To lighten the mood could I suggest the attached wording? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Tootle is a web site you put the advert up on and dealers buy the car off you I believe and they pay more than we buy any (scrap) car .com 
Arnold Clark buy cars as well.


----------



## Raptor_F22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Tootle is a web site you put the advert up on and dealers buy the car off you I believe and they pay more than we buy any (scrap) car .com
> Arnold Clark buy cars as well.


Thanks already tried that


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

How are you getting on with this? Sold it yet?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Marve said:


> How are you getting on with this? Sold it yet?


Still on eBay. I missed this chat first time round. Not a bad ad, nice pictures.

One thing I found when I was looking at cars recently is those with red interiors are harder to sell, especially saloons/bigger cars, and ones where it's not a full interior colour (mainly was looking at BMW). I think that's the sticking point in this one. Two seaters seem to be fine.

Good luck, if it had a black interior I'd be tempted myself!!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I see it's gone to auction on ebay now. 4 days left and currently at £10,600. Good luck.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Best of luck with the sale

Decided to buy instead of Contract Hiring again next year and an XF R is one of two cars I'm considering (having had and loved an S-Type R previously) along with a CLS 63


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I’m still not a fan of the text but those exterior pictures look much better


----------

